# Merit 25 - is it worth the haul?



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.sailingtexas.com/smerit25j.html

This is boat I'm looking at and I was wondering if its really worth the gas money and time to haul back to northern VA. Its been pretty hard to find one around here for this ones asking price. Looks to be in nice shape. If the owner met me 1/2 way would that help the deal?

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I own a Merit 25, and I can tell you it is worth the haul... I picked up mine at Corpus Christi, and brought it down to Valle de Bravo México, about 700 miles (1100 Km) Couldn't be happier as is a faster boat than j/24 and much more comfortable (cockpit and cabin).


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

My 2 cents, get a survey done before meeting someone halfway. Even if it is about 10% of the cost of the boat, for me it would be worth the piece of mind. Much better than treading water


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

GySgt said:


> My 2 cents, get a survey done before meeting someone halfway. Even if it is about 10% of the cost of the boat, for me it would be worth the piece of mind. Much better than treading water


Of course, you might consider sailing her actually, and then a survey... if you agree on the price, then the half way meeting makes sense...


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

alecs123 said:


> Of course, you might consider sailing her actually, and then a survey... if you agree on the price, then the half way meeting makes sense...


Of course, but then that would make sense and logic is not one of my strong suites


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*Come to Maryland*

There's a good looking Merit 25 for sale at my marina. I don't know the price but can send you the phone number for the owner so that you can talk to him directly. They are terrific boats, and nice looking too. It's on the hard at Oak Harbor Marina, Pasadena, MD (north of Annapolis.)


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

SailorMitch said:


> There's a good looking Merit 25 for sale at my marina. I don't know the price but can send you the phone number for the owner so that you can talk to him directly. They are terrific boats, and nice looking too. It's on the hard at Oak Harbor Marina, Pasadena, MD (north of Annapolis.)


That would be great! Please PM or email me the number whenever you get a chance.

[email protected] 
or
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

alecs123 said:


> Of course, you might consider sailing her actually, and then a survey... if you agree on the price, then the half way meeting makes sense...


If he is going to go all the way there to sail it (becuase the seller most likely isn't going to meet half way if there is only a possibility of a sale) why not just bring it home at that time?

It's ok - I'm not always the brightest crayon in the box...but I sharpen up well!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

zz4gta said:


> That would be great! Please PM or email me the number whenever you get a chance.
> 
> [email protected]
> or
> ...


I'll get the phone number off the boat this weekend and will email it to you. I'll take a couple of pics as well and email those. The owner just cleaned and waxed it before having it hauled about a month ago. Nice looking boat.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Pheonomenal Boat!


----------



## schwuller (Sep 16, 2007)

here in los angeles, my sailing school/club owns a number of merit 25's, and i've seen them at other sailing schools i've visited. i do not know why it's a popular school boat, but i'm sure it's not a coincidence. i am going to try one next week. it's a sharp-looking boat; but for now, that's all i know about them.


----------

